# How do I find out how many pins my RAM sticks have?



## Liam

How do I find out how many pins my RAM sticks have without taking my PC apart?
or doesnt the ammount of pins matter?


----------



## Trizoy

google the board/computer type


----------



## Rambo

You can find out easily by downloading CPUz, and going to the "Memory" tab. It's will specify the type of RAM you have.

http://www.cpuid.org/cpuz.php


----------

